# القضاء و القدر في المسيحية



## aHmEd tIto (24 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لاي حد زيى اقصد بيحاول اعرف كل حاجه عن المسيحية 
القضاء و القدر كلنا عارفين من خلال الفلسفة ايام الثانويه انه اسبقية العلم الالهي بمعني ان الخالق عارف احنا هنعمل ايه اي ان الانسان ليس مجبر ولكن حر مع اختلاف الاديان و دا نفس المعني الاسلامي فما معناه في المسيحية ؟:t9::t9:


----------



## الحوت (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: بسيط جدا*

*باختصار شديد لا يوجد شي اسمة قضاء وقدر ..
لانه لكل سبب مسبب يا زميل ..

لو كان انسان مثلا يقود سيارتة في سرعه كبيرة وعمل حادث ومات هل يكون هذا قضاء وقدر ؟
لا طبعا لان المسبب في الحادث الذي ادى الى وفاتة هو نفسه ..
لو كان يقود السيارة بتروي وهدوء وانتباه لما حصل ما حصل .
فهو الذي قتل نفسه بنفسه وقبل اوانه .

لكل سبب مسبب يا زميل لا يوجد شي اسمه قضاء وقدر .

الله خلق للانسان عقل ليفكر فيه ومش حيجي ربنا لكل واحد ويقوله انتبه ..!!

واحد في لحظة يأس قتل نفسه ...!!
يبقى هو المسبب في انهاء حياته وليس الله ..!
هو كان ممكن يعيش كمان مئه سنه مثلا ..
ولكن بسبب تسليم نفسه لليأس ادى به الى الانتحار ..
والمنتحر لا يدخل الملكوت لانه قاتل نفس .
*


----------



## pariah12 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: بسيط جدا*

القضاء والقدر كيف ينسجم مع "ولن يصيبكم الا ماكتبه الله لكم"؟؟؟

من جهه اخرى، تقول بان القضاء والقدر تعرفوه من خلال الفلسفه انه اسبقية العلم الالهي، والصحيح بان القديس توما الاكويني اول من كتب عن موضوع العلم الالهي المسبق بمجريات الامور (الله كلي المعرفه)...وبالمناسبه المسيحين حسب علمي لا يؤمنون بالقضاء والقدر.

تحياتي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: بسيط جدا*

من ردي في موضوع أخر
++++++++

السؤال :




> هل يوجد ما يسمي بالقسمة أو النصيب أو المكتوب ؟


 
يطلق عليه *القضاء* الالهي 

اجمع القديسون : باسيليوس الكبير و غريغوريوس و كيرلس و ذهبي الفم و اغسطينوس و اثانسيوس على أن :
*القضاء* الالهي موجود بدليل قول الرب :


*[q-bible]قضيت فمن يبطل اش 14 : 24 [/q-bible]*​ 

*ولكن الخضوع له نوعان :*

1- الكائنات* الغير عاقلة* تخضع له اجباريا كحركة الاجرام و الطبيعه
2- الكائنات *العاقلة *تخضع له بمقتضى العقل و تصرفاتها فيكون *القضاء* نتيجة للافعال





[q-bible]
يا اورشليم يا اورشليم يا قاتله الانبياء وراجمة المرسلين كم مرة *اردت* ان اجمع اولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم *تريدوا*​
مت 23 : 27
[/q-bible]



لهذا كان قضاء الله بقوله :




[q-bible]هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا [/q-bible]


*وقضاء الله لا يتغير* 




[q-bible]
" معلومة عند الرب منذ الازل جميع اعماله
اع 15 : 18​[/q-bible]







[q-bible]

أما مؤامرة الرب فالي الأبد تثبت أفكار قلبه الي دور فدور
مز 33 : 11​[/q-bible]



*والحرية للانسان اختيارية في تصرفاته للاسباب العقلية التاليه :*

1- اجمع الكل على ان الانسان يستطيع فعل مايشاء وقت ما يشاء
2- من وضع الشرائع و القوانين فلو لم يكن الانسان حرا في تصرفاته لما وضع الله لنا الشرائع و القوانين المنظمة

ويقول الكتاب :



[q-bible]

هو *لا يشاء* ان يهلك اناس بل ان يقبل الجميع الي التوبه
2بط 3 : 9​[/q-bible]



وقال يشوع لبني اسرائيل:





[q-bible]

*فاختاروا *لانفسكم اليوم من تعبدون
يش 24 : 15​[/q-bible]



ومن اجمل الشواهد التي تؤكد ان قضاء الله يسري على الانسان وفقا لافعاله الحرة:



[q-bible]*ان شئتم* و سمعتم تأكلون خير الارض *وان ابيتم* وتمردتم *تؤكلون* بالسيف لان *فم الرب تكلم*[/q-bible][q-bible]

اش 1 : 19​[/q-bible]





يتضح أن الانسان كامل الارادة
يخضع لقضاء الله وفقا لافعاله واختيارة​ 
الموضوع الاصلي​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: بسيط جدا*

راجع هذا الرابط
الانسان مسير او مخير وهل يوجد قضاء وقدر في المسيحية


----------



## pariah12 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: بسيط جدا*

جواب لذيذ يا عزيزي اخرستوس انستي، ولكن اعتقد بان القضاء هو سيطرة الله على مجرى الاحداث والتدخل عند اللزوم في هذا العالم، وليس القضاء بمعنى ان كل شيء يتم بدون معرفةمسبقه لله.....نعم هناك امور مسيرة للشخص مثل الولاده او غيرها، ولكن بشكل عام معظم حياة الانسان هي حسب افعاله بالرغم من انها تتم بمعرفه من الله!!!

هل اذا ربح شخص ورقة يانصيب كبيره بعدة ملالاين من الدولارات تكون "قصمة ونصيب ومكتوب" او كما يسميها البعض "الحظ" او الاحنمالاات؟؟؟   انا براي الشخصي ان الله يعرف ان هذا الشخص سيربح بدون ان يتدخل في الموضوع!!!

انكار بطرس للسيد المسيح وتنبا المسيح لبطرس انه سينكره لا يدخل تحت مسمى القضاء والقدر؟  اليس كذلك؟  طبعا انا ارحب برايك واحب ان نتعلم ونستفيد.

تحياتي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: بسيط جدا*




pariah12 قال:


> جواب لذيذ يا عزيزي اخرستوس انستي، ولكن اعتقد بان القضاء هو سيطرة الله على مجرى الاحداث والتدخل عند اللزوم في هذا العالم، وليس القضاء بمعنى ان كل شيء يتم بدون معرفةمسبقه لله.....نعم هناك امور مسيرة للشخص مثل الولاده او غيرها، ولكن بشكل عام معظم حياة الانسان هي حسب افعاله بالرغم من انها تتم بمعرفه من الله!!!





pariah12 قال:


> هل اذا ربح شخص ورقة يانصيب كبيره بعدة ملالاين من الدولارات تكون "قصمة ونصيب ومكتوب" او كما يسميها البعض "الحظ" او الاحنمالاات؟؟؟ انا براي الشخصي ان الله يعرف ان هذا الشخص سيربح بدون ان يتدخل في الموضوع!!!
> 
> انكار بطرس للسيد المسيح وتنبا المسيح لبطرس انه سينكره لا يدخل تحت مسمى القضاء والقدر؟ اليس كذلك؟ طبعا انا ارحب برايك واحب ان نتعلم ونستفيد.
> 
> تحياتي




يبدو أنك لم تستوعب مشاركتي جيدا !!!! فأنا اتفق معك في كل ما ذكرته ...




> ومن اجمل الشواهد التي تؤكد ان قضاء الله يسري على الانسان وفقا لافعاله الحرة:
> أقتباس كتابي





> *ان شئتم* و سمعتم تأكلون خير الارض *وان ابيتم* وتمردتم *تؤكلون* بالسيف لان *فم الرب تكلم*
> اش 1 : 19​
> 
> يتضح أن الانسان كامل الارادة
> يخضع لقضاء الله وفقا لافعاله واختيارة​


​


----------



## aHmEd tIto (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: بسيط جدا*

*الشكر لكل من حاول الافادة و شكرا للمرور *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بسيط جدا*

الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد تيتو
+++ لقد أجاب الإخوة الأحباء بإستفاضة من كل الجوانب ، ولكن إسمح لى بهذه المداخلة الصغيرة ، وإن كانت متأخرة .
++++ وهى عن قول سيادتك :- (( القضاء و القدر *كلنا عارفين من خلال الفلسفة ايام الثانويه انه اسبقية العلم الالهي بمعني ان الخالق عارف احنا هنعمل ايه *اي ان الانسان ليس مجبر ولكن حر مع اختلاف الاديان و دا نفس المعني الاسلامي فما معناه في المسيحية ؟))
+++ فقول سيادتك هو عن سبق المعرفة الإلهية ، وليس عن القضاء والقدر .
+++ وأما القضاء --كما قال الإخوة -- فيعنى عندنا أن الله وضع قوانيناً ثابتة ، وخطة للخليقة كلها .
+++ وأما القدر ، بمعنى أن الله قضى على كل واحد بأفعاله ، خيراً أم شراً ، وأنهم يلهم النفس فجورها وتقواها ، فليس ذلك فى المسيحية ، بل إن المسيحية تعتبره ضد العدل الإلهى ويتعارض مع عدالة المحاكمة الإلهية يوم الدينونة .


----------



## aHmEd tIto (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: بسيط جدا*

*شكرا اخ مكرم و الرد مش متاخر ولا حاجة بس انت لفت نظري لحاجة مهمة شكرا*


----------

